# need water dripping sound tract



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Uhg, I lost the link I had for this. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I get tons of wav files from the Freesound Project at http://www.freesound.org/index.php.

I just checked and they have 73 files of dripping sounds. This is a great site in my opinion. You must register to download, but it is free.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Cave Drips*

I have it on my website.
Check out the samples.

http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know if you are familiar with the use of torrents but heres a link to a file with 99 sound clips that you can use to make your own

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4439588/Terror__amp__Mystery-99_Sound_Effects-320kBps-2000-_zaltabar


----------

